# BBQ Sauce...



## oldschoolbbq (May 29, 2012)

There have been several to ask me what "Brand" of BBQ Sauce I like...Truthfully,'NONE'.

I have a basic little Sauce I do up for the less informed , it is only 6 ingredients and pleases everyone . I change it to suit my(and friends) taste , mild , medium (add Red Pepper Flakes and Hot (add Ceyenne or Chipolte or Habernero Powder ) . Sweet and mellow , I call it Stan's Texas Table Sauce 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

This is all I provide to guest, they don't like it , they bring thier own...

Stan's Texas Table Sauce

64oz. -cheap ketchup

2 cups - firmly packed Brown sugar

1 cup - melted Butter (real)

1/4 cup -Liquid Smoke (don't laugh or turn your nose up-yet)

2tbls. -Worchestershire Sauce

1/4 cup -Fresh Lemon

Slowly melt Butter , Sugar ,Smoke , Worchestershire and Lemon Juice in a pan that will hold a gal.

When liquids are blended, add Ketchup and mix well...best served ay room temp.

Enjoy and tell me what you think...

Have fun and...


----------



## pigbuttbbq (May 29, 2012)

Thank you sir!  I'll give it a try soon. How long do you cook it?


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2012)

On the whole Liquid Smoke thing...I never put it in my BBQ Sauce because I figured I am Smoking the meat it will be going on, it ain't needed. But over the weekend I Smoked off 7 Racks of SL Spare Ribs for another friends Picnic. They wanted my Foiling Juice, they call it " Rib Lacquer " because they baste it on when they re-heat on the Grill, and my KC style BBQ Sauce. Because the BBQ Sauce was going to be used on Grilled Chicken, and as a topping for Hamburgers and Hot Dogs...I added a couple Tbs of Hickory Smoke Powder to the recipe. It tasted great and was actually better because it was more versatile now. Bottom line, no laughter here, you do what works...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

Sounds like my kinda sauce! Thanks for the recipe and I'll let you know when I try it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2012)

No offense taken , JJ .  Like it says , 'table sauce' , like a condiment ... I don't use it ,nor the Son and his Family , but the In-Laws want it , so ...'you can please some of the People , some of the time,,,'


----------



## shoneyboy (May 30, 2012)

Quote:


oldschoolbbq said:


> There have been several to ask me what "Brand" of BBQ Sauce I like...Truthfully,'NONE'.
> 
> I have a basic little Sauce I do up for the less informed , it is only 6 ingredients and pleases everyone . I change it to suit my(and friends) taste , mild , medium (add Red Pepper Flakes and Hot (add Ceyenne or Chipolte or Habernero Powder ) . Sweet and mellow , I call it Stan's Texas Table Sauce
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Chef JimmyJ*
> 
> 
> On the whole Liquid Smoke thing...I never put it in my BBQ Sauce because I figured I am Smoking the meat it will be going on, it ain't needed. But over the weekend I Smoked off 7 Racks of SL Spare Ribs for another friends Picnic. They wanted my Foiling Juice, they call it " Rib Lacquer " because they baste it on when they re-heat on the Grill, and my KC style BBQ Sauce. Because the BBQ Sauce was going to be used on Grilled Chicken, and as a topping for Hamburgers and Hot Dogs...I added a couple Tbs of Hickory Smoke Powder to the recipe. It tasted great and was actually better because it was more versatile now. Bottom line, no laughter here, you do what works...JJ


Chef JJ, were do you find something like this ???


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 27, 2012)

Here you go SB... http://www.americanspice.com/hickory-smoke-powder/  ...JJ


----------



## fitch (Nov 3, 2012)

when smoking ribs 2-2-1, do I put the BBQ sauce on when I first put ribs in the smoker or do I put on the ribs after they smoke awhile?


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 3, 2012)

Howdy, oldschool!

Do you use this sauce on pork as well as brisket?

Being from eastern NC, I grew up on a vinegar based sauce for pork.   We don't use the sugar, worcestershire, or lemon but we use a lot of red pepper flakes, cayenne, and usually a touch of Texas Pete.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 3, 2012)

interesting use of butter. do you  "de-fat"(clarified if i understand it correctly) the butter?

i been working on a new BBQ sauce and was looking to add EVO as a fat component. might have to try one run of it with butter.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 3, 2012)

Your table sauce sounds interesting Oldschool. Might just have to give it a try. Thanks for posting.


Fitch said:


> when smoking ribs 2-2-1, do I put the BBQ sauce on when I first put ribs in the smoker or do I put on the ribs after they smoke awhile?


This should help you Fitch  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/102248/ribs-and-2-2-1


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 3, 2012)

dewetha said:


> interesting use of butter. do you  "de-fat"(clarified if i understand it correctly) the butter?
> 
> i been working on a new BBQ sauce and was looking to add EVO as a fat component. might have to try one run of it with butter.


Howdy D, The Clarifying of Butter is actually simmering the butter to remove the 15% water content and 2% milk solids, the stuff that actually burns when butter is overheated. The water will evaporate and the milk solids will first float to the top where some can be skimmed and the rest will eventually sink to the bottom. The now Clarified 100% Butter Fat can be used for cooking because of a greatly increased smoke point or used for whatever. In terms of BBQ sauce making the butter adds flavor and mouth feel, richness, and can be used Whole or Clarified but clarifying is not really necessary and if not done with patience and slowly, burns really easily and in a worst case situation can catch fire, been there done that...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Nov 3, 2012)

thanks Chef JimmyJ for a great answer. i don't think i will do any of the "[color= rgb(24, 24, 24)]Clarifying of the butter" like silence of the lambs..... the voices in my head made me type that![/color]


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 3, 2012)

I've caught the Wife and others wiping it up with Bread or a Roll , just for a snack...

Yes, Hutch , it's always there if anyone has to use it... they use it in everything from Spagetti Sauce to Cabbage Rolls. GO Figure...a cheapo knock off


----------



## fitch (Nov 5, 2012)

Ribs done 2-2-1 with the help of SMF.  Pic below.

Thanks everyone, they turned out great.













2012-11-04_19-42-05_972.jpg



__ fitch
__ Nov 5, 2012


----------



## roadkill cafe (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking good Fitch!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Did you make & use Stan's (oldschoolbbq) Table Sauce?


----------



## frosty (Nov 5, 2012)

Looks GOOD Fitch!!!  Stan's sauce is kinda close to one I've made for years. I might have to try the additional butter, because mine only uses a tiny bit of bacon fat.  Might have to switch to Stan's because the butter will make a great upgrade.

Either way, a great addition.

Stan's the man!


----------



## hotnspicy (Nov 5, 2012)

Oldschool I will give your sauce the next time I fire up my smoker.  Speaking of clarified butter, I used to do it all the time.....skim off the top & pour out the good stuff.  I always used to buy cheap butter until I was cooking at a friends house where they had Land O Lakes.  I have never bought any other brand of butter since unless they were out.  When you clarify LOL, sorry the acronym is too funny, you will find that there is hardly any of the junk in it.  So these days I just melt it down & use it & don't see the need to skim the lil bit floating.


----------



## brisketlover (Oct 31, 2014)

Going right now to make a batch of this to put on some ribs I have in the smoker.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 31, 2014)

Last time I made sauce I cooked it on my Primo XL using pecan wood. Great smoke flavor. Your recipe sounds like a keeper old school. I'll have to give it a go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 7, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> There have been several to ask me what "Brand" of BBQ Sauce I like...Truthfully,'NONE'.
> 
> I have a basic little Sauce I do up for the less informed , it is only 6 ingredients and pleases everyone . I change it to suit my(and friends) taste , mild , medium (add Red Pepper Flakes and Hot (add Ceyenne or Chipolte or Habernero Powder ) . Sweet and mellow , I call it Stan's Texas Table Sauce
> 
> ...


I was shown this BBQ sauce recipe  by a friend and have been making it for over 50 years now. Like you say you can make many variations, depending on how hot you want it and for those that want to try it, believe it or not the cheap ketchup actually works better.


----------



## eccj (Jan 19, 2015)

Does anyone have recipe for making hickory smoke powder?


----------

